

Biometric Database of All Adult Americans Hidden in Immigration Reform - gapanalysis
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/05/immigration-reform-dossiers/

======
greenyoda
_"But privacy advocates fear the inevitable mission creep, ending with the
proof of self being required at polling places, to rent a house, buy a gun,
open a bank account, acquire credit, board a plane or even attend a sporting
event or log on the internet."_

It's even worse: it means that the government will be able to identify anyone
whose face is visible in surveillance camera footage or any other photograph
(e.g., a photo posted on Facebook). They'll be able to easily make a list of
everyone who attended a protest, or a political rally for the opposition
party.

------
fianchetto
Sadly, some people are looking forward to the compulsory anal probes that are
on deck.

~~~
adventured
And most of the rest aren't paying attention or don't care. Which is why the
growth of the police state has accelerated at a breathtaking pace the last
decade.

It'll take a fundamental, across the political spectrum, shift in the attitude
of Americans just to stop it (much less turn it back). It's not going to
happen, whatever control Americans had over their government is long gone. Now
it's just a matter of buying time (defeat this legislation, new attempts get
stuffed into legislation next quarter or next year).

~~~
fianchetto
I think it will get worse before it gets better. The momentum behind the
security state will wind down through inertia as the economics of maintaining
it will prove untenable but before that happens, many large American cities
will be under increasing surveillance and more citizens will find themselves
in police and prison situations worthy of Kafka.

And you're right. Most aren't paying attention.

